# Coda names Marvin K. Brown exclusive San Diego dealer



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Coda Automotive announced today that well-known auto dealership Marvin K. Brown will be the exclusive purveyor of the new Coda electric sedan in San Diego County... Newswire >


----------

